# Selling a bow



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Where is a good place to sell my bow. Iv had it in the classifieds on here for a week or so and i need to pay off my Hoyt so is there a texas bow classifed or somthing like that.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

texasbowhunter.com


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

OUTLAW said:


> texasbowhunter.com


Unless he's already a member that might take a little time due to the 30days/30 post rule.

From what I understand (I'm not a member) archerytalk.com gets allot of traffic on their classified section.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

eBay...or ArcheryTalk.com


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

Texasbowhunter.com is probably the best texas based archery sight around, you can sign up and see everything, just not the classifieds section unless you become a supporting member ($10 or so) or wait 30 days and have 30 posts. I would suggest anyone to go on there and look around.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

`these sites all have classifieds sections
www.texasbowhunter.com like others mentioned the 30day/30 post wait
www.archerytalk.com
www.texaskayakfisherman.com
www.wadefishing.com

also try
craigslist and ebay


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

I have it on tkf and im going to put it on archerytalk. 

Thanks guys what do yall think of a Hoyt V-TEC.


----------



## SCORPION KING (Jan 11, 2011)

Archery Talk is a great place to sell archery items , I've been selling on archery items on there and Texasbowhunter for quite a while. No problems so far.


----------

